# Toyota Sienna Model for UberXL



## z1008 (Mar 2, 2016)

Does Uber require a certain model for UberXL? Looking at a Toyota Sienna SE w/Leather. From what I understand it just needs to have six passenger seats and the four doors just like X 

I currently do UberX with a Prius. 

Thanks,
Z


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Just needs to meet the year requirements.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

z1008 said:


> Does Uber require a certain model for UberXL? Looking at a Toyota Sienna SE w/Leather. From what I understand it just needs to have six passenger seats and the four doors just like X


Sienna is a great vehicle, but you're paying for the reputation. For ride sharing, I'd get a much cheaper, yet respected vehicle, like a Hyundai or Kia.

I bought a low-mileage 2006 Kia Sedona for the family to use, and also occasional Ubering, for $6000 this summer.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Sienna is a great vehicle, but you're paying for the reputation. For ride sharing, I'd get a much cheaper, yet respected vehicle, like a Hyundai or Kia.
> 
> I bought a low-mileage 2006 Kia Sedona for the family to use, and also occasional Ubering, for $6000 this summer.


Other good reasons to drive a Sienna: its one of the view fans with AWD if you are in a market that needs it and the above average reliability.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

z1008 said:


> Does Uber require a certain model for UberXL? Looking at a Toyota Sienna SE w/Leather. From what I understand it just needs to have six passenger seats and the four doors just like X
> 
> I currently do UberX with a Prius.
> 
> ...


Sienna is a great car man,it lasts long time if you take care of it.and it is a very low maintenance car.


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

Don't get the leather seats, big waste of money if your going to be using it for ride-sharing. I have a Toyota Sienna LE that i use, but hate putting all the mile on it. Should have got a used one for much less.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JoeChargersfan said:


> Don't get the leather seats, big waste of money if your going to be using it for ride-sharing. I have a Toyota Sienna LE that i use, but hate putting all the mile on it. Should have got a used one for much less.


Eh leather seats are great for comfort, I agree I wouldnt get leather seats for Uber but if you use it as a personal car as well sounds well worth it


----------

